# Camping Trailer



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

The wife and I are looking to get a tow behind trailer. We own a little tent trailer that actually has served us quite well, but she is starting to get to the point where she wants something more comfortable and less "camping" like. I originally wanted a toy hauler that converts for sleeping as well as being equiped with a generator, but I am finding that these are just not worth the money. We are looking to stay arround 17 grand or less. I was just wondering what all you folks have in this field, and if there are any suggestions. A big plus is having a working heater (good batteries) as we have a nearly three month old baby girl to keep warm. It seems my experience with trailers, and motorhomes alike is the batteries seem to never work enough to keep things running. I was told that it is quite easy to install a small solar panel to the roof of the trailer which recharges the battery keeping it going longer. Anyways, any suggestions for things that are important to have or things to avoid would be nice.

Thanks, 4x4 Bronco


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Solar panels are a great idea, however it takes a lot of space to make them useful, our houseboat has 3 of the 3' x 1' panels that only produce 1 amp. Getting two 6-volt batteries seems to help also. As far as saving power, catalytic heaters use zero battery power and do not wake you up every couple of minutes from the fan kicking on, you can install one yourself fairly easily for $300-$400.
Here is a relative's trailer that is not the huge toy hauler, but does have the generator and such, I'm sure that he is somewhat negotiable --never mind, looks like he sold it I guess, there are plenty of ads on ksl.com to browse, the good deals usually move very fast, so just know exactly what you want and move quickly when you see it come up. On the other hand a lot of those guys want way more than the trailers are worth, look for the ads that have been up around 30 days and see if they now realize that they are too high on the price maybe. 

What size vehicle do you have to tow? Most toy haulers are very heavy and not meant to be towed with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have wheelers get a hualer. I have owned pull behinds, 5th wheels, and now own a toy hualer. I love it, starting the generator from inside and carying enough water for showers and not having to worry about running out you wiill find very useful. You should be able to find one with what you have to work with on KSL without a problem. Good luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want a toy hualer. You can find some web site out there to build your owen for pretty cheap. my boss just had one built for her and it cost them around 17 to 18 for it. It a toy hualer.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. The catalytic heaters sounds like A good idea, but I am a poor handy man. I only have a 2005 Ford explorer right now to pull with, so I probably need something smaller until gas prices stop increasing and I can afford to get the truck I would love to have. I am also amazed to hear that a toy hauler can be purchased for 18 grand. Was this a new trailer, or did they take in a trailer they owned and have it converted? I agree that a toy hauler with a generator is the way to go, but the cheapest one I could find was about 15 grand extra and the cost just did not seem worth it. I have a family member who works at Blaine Jensen RV and can sell me a new trailer at cost, but I am starting to see that on KSL if I get one that is a few years old then I could probably get a better trailer for the price. Thanks for the suggestions. I just want to get my wife and kids out there with me, and the tent trailer is not adequate for her and the three month old baby girl.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do what you can afford and tow now; the nice thing is that when you get one that is over 5 years old depreciation is minimal particularly when you get them under $10k, so you should be able to use it for 3-4 years and sell it for almost what you bought it for, whereas the new ones drop like a rock in value, in theory... Good luck, we also have a toddler, they are the difficult factor, we finally figured out a good bed for her (rather than trying to sleep with mom and she doesn't want to sleep or bring the pack n play that takes a ton of room) we bring pillows and blankets to make a mattress in the tub (turn off the valves very tight obviously and do not turn on the water heater) and bring a toddler gate (like what is used to block stairs) to go above the tub turn on the vent fan and she sleeps through the night "like a baby." It has worked quite well.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I hadn't thought about buying something for the short term and then turning around and selling it in a few years. That is probably the best way to go rather then waiting to be able to get what I want. The tub idea sounds like a good one. Again thanks for the advice.


----------

